# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  اکسل در php

## ehsan-68

با سلام ...

من در php از کتابخانه excelRead برای ذخیره فایل اکسل در mysql استفاده کردم ...

در لوکال خانگی مشکلی ندارم اما در هاست با ارور زیر مواجه میشم ...

Notice: Uninitialized string offset: 2199023255040 in /home/samanehn/domains/....../public_html/workbook/includes/Excel/oleread.inc on line 27 
Notice: Uninitialized string offset: 2199023255041 in /home/samanehn/domains/....../public_html/workbook/includes/Excel/oleread.inc on line 27 
Notice: Uninitialized string offset: 2199023255042 in /home/samanehn/domains
والا آخر

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید ...

----------


## fatima-php

اینا یادآوری هستن نه خطا. با دستور زیر مخفیشون کنید:
error_reporting(E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE & ~E_WARNING & ~E_DEPRECATED);

----------


## ehsan-68

سلام ..

ممنون از پاسختون، فقط کجا بذارم این کدو ...

----------


## Mohammadsgh

یا بالای همون فایل که مشکل داره یا فایل اصلی تون

----------


## ehsan-68

باسلام ...

بعد از حذف یادآورها با این خطا مواجه شدم ...

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 268435456 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 32 bytes) in /home/samanehn/domains/........./public_html/workbook/includes/Excel/oleread.inc on line 27
البته قبلا میداد یادم رفته بود بگم ... فکر کنم مال حافظه است ولی چطوری تغییرش بدم ؟

لطفا راهنمایی بکنید ...

باتشکر ...

----------


## mohammad.cs

با سلام

کدی میخواستم که اطلاعات پایگاه داده ام را به صورت خروجی اکسل در بیاورد؛چطوری است؟

با تشکر

----------


## Master_Power

> باسلام ...
> 
> بعد از حذف یادآورها با این خطا مواجه شدم ...
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 268435456 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 32 bytes) in /home/samanehn/domains/........./public_html/workbook/includes/Excel/oleread.inc on line 27
> البته قبلا میداد یادم رفته بود بگم ... فکر کنم مال حافظه است ولی چطوری تغییرش بدم ؟
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی بکنید ...
> 
> باتشکر ...


در تنظیمات php.ini میزان سایز آپلود را زیاد کنید

اگه دسترسی ندارید با تابع max_upload_size میزان آپلود را بالا ببرید

----------


## ehsan-68

با سلام ...

max_upload_size بذارمش داخل htaccess ?

دستور کاملش چیه ؟

----------


## acreza

با سلام و احترام 
میدانم این تاپیک و این سوال بسیار قدیمی است و زمان پاسخ دادن به آن گذشته است 
ولی خود من الان به همین مشکل برخورد کردم و جوابی در کل وب فارسی پیدا نکردم .
این جوابی که من الان مینویسم قطعا مشکل را حل خواهد کرد و حتما برای افراد دیگری در آینده همین سوال پیش خواهد آمد و ساعت ها وقتشان را خواهد گرفت تا شاید به جواب برسند 
مث الان خود من !! پس لطفا این پاسخ را حذف نکنید بگذارید اگر کسی به این مشکل خورد حداقل با جستجو در اینترنت به این صفحه آرشیو شده برسد و مشکلش حل شود 
در اکثر تالار ها و سایتها نوشتند میزان دسترسی رم را بالا ببرید ولی این راه چاره نیست !!!


جواب : 
در فایل oleread.inc که دارای توابعی برای کار با اکسل در php است و به همین منظور نوشته شده به دنبال تابع زیر بگردید :

function GetInt4d($data, $pos)

که درهمان خط 27 است !
سپس کد زیر را که یک خط است حذف کنید : 

return ord($data[$pos]) | (ord($data[$pos+1]) << 8) | (ord($data[$pos+2]) << 16) | (ord($data[$pos+3]) << 24);

و بجای خط بالا کد زیر را وارد و فایل مربوطه را ذخیره کنید : 

 $_or_24 = ord($data[$pos+3]);

    if ($_or_24>=128) $_ord_24 = -abs((256-$_or_24) << 24); else $_ord_24 = ($_or_24&127) << 24;

    return ord($data[$pos]) | (ord($data[$pos+1]) << 8) | (ord($data[$pos+2]) << 16) | $_ord_24;


امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم به هموطنان فارسی زبان 

کلید واژه های این مطلب :  برنامه نوسیی , php , excel, خطا, کتابخانه excelRead

----------

